# GA FE results avaliabile via web



## Greg (Dec 17, 2009)

https://secure.sos.state.ga.us/myverification/

good luck all, they in the middle of posting results. I think they are at the K's so don't fret if you don't see your name yet, check later.


----------



## jemsgirl33 (Dec 17, 2009)

I PASSED THE FE EXAM!!! I JUST FOUND OUT VIA MY E-MAIL AND THEN I CHECKED FOR MY NAME ON THE GA SOS WEBSITE AND THERE IT WAS!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

arty-smiley-048:


----------



## PE FTW (Dec 17, 2009)

I typed in my name and NOTHING! Is GA sending fail emails as well? Could it be that they are not finished inputing names on the site?

I studied so hard!


----------



## jemsgirl33 (Dec 17, 2009)

PE FTW said:


> I typed in my name and NOTHING! Is GA sending fail emails as well? Could it be that they are not finished inputing names on the site?
> I studied so hard!


It is my understanding that you would have received an e-mail regardless. So, if you haven't received an e-mail, be hopeful. Also, I passed the FE. So, if you're looking for the PE, maybe they haven't even started on inputing those yet. I'll say a prayer for you.


----------



## NEED2009 (Dec 18, 2009)

you will received email either pass or fail


----------



## thom1020 (Dec 18, 2009)

Results recieved via email. Unfortunately I did not pass. However, this was my first try and I've been out of school since 2003. Good thing is I now know what to expect in April.


----------



## jemsgirl33 (Dec 18, 2009)

thom1020 said:


> Results recieved via email. Unfortunately I did not pass. However, this was my first try and I've been out of school since 2003. Good thing is I now know what to expect in April.


I'm so sorry to hear that. You are right. At least you know what to expect now. Start gearing up. You can do it!!!!!!!


----------



## city (Dec 18, 2009)

jemsgirl33 said:


> thom1020 said:
> 
> 
> > Results recieved via email. Unfortunately I did not pass. However, this was my first try and I've been out of school since 2003. Good thing is I now know what to expect in April.
> ...


congratulatons! Please share your thoughts and strategies.


----------



## thom1020 (Dec 18, 2009)

jemsgirl33 said:


> thom1020 said:
> 
> 
> > Results recieved via email. Unfortunately I did not pass. However, this was my first try and I've been out of school since 2003. Good thing is I now know what to expect in April.
> ...


Really not all that upset about it, just disappointed because I had a feeling after the exam that I didn't do well. I definitely need to develop a more effective study plan. I took a review course over the summer, but I wonder if I had been better off waiting to take the test in April anyway...


----------

